# Clean & Shiny (again!)



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

John at www.cleanandshiny.co.uk has excelled himself as usual. I had an issue with my account on his website, so he accepted my order via email and delivered the goods by hand to a freezing cold VW meet last night.

Top bloke, top service. Highly recommended.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Was this your meet??

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71586


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Possibly some guys & gals on their way there mate!

Top marks to John - can't think of too many suppliers who'd take the trouble to come to a meet & deliver goods


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Was this your meet??
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71586


Donny - I expect so, chuck a link up to No Rice for me!

Cheers

paul


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

nogrille said:


> Donny - I expect so, chuck a link up to No Rice for me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> paul


I'm not a member on No Rice.

You could copy and paste my link?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

sorry, I meant on the Seat forum!


----------

